# Klein tool bag



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

What do you think of this tool bag? Anyone ever use this one and have some pros and cons on it? It looks like a solid little bag with room for a pouch and my hacksaw, which is really important for me. The best part of the deal is it's only 39 dollars!

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...angId=-1&keyword=klein+tool+bag&storeId=10051


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> What do you think of this tool bag? Anyone ever use this one and have some pros and cons on it? It looks like a solid little bag with room for a pouch and my hacksaw, which is really important for me. The best part of the deal is it's only 39 dollars!
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...angId=-1&keyword=klein+tool+bag&storeId=10051


Looks like a good bag...:thumbsup:


----------



## daole (Mar 20, 2012)

There's only 1 view of the bag on the site, so some of the things I'll mention may be present on the back or inside. Either way, it'd definitely be 

If you carry a plethora of hand tools, make sure it has plenty of little pockets for the shanks. Having to stuff 3 or 4 drivers into the same pocket can be a real pain when the markers start to rub off the end of the handles and you're looking for 1 in particular. Also, the bag I'm currently using doesn't have a tape measure clip on the outside, so my tape has to take up room in the actual bag. Slight annoyance, but just something to keep in mind.

If you normally carry several rolls of phasing tape, make sure it has a tape chain or loop if you're used to having one.

That being said, it does look like an awesome bag.


----------



## electric ninja (Feb 29, 2012)

I own almost everything Klein. From my experience that is not a good tool bag. A friend at work had one and the top would not stand straight up like it shows in the picture. It always hangs to one side, pockets our not ideal for the trade. I hate that I cannot find a bag that accommodates the particular hand tools that an Electrician uses every day.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

the journeyman i work with from time to time has a similar one to the one you posted but in the larger version.

http://www.service.kleintools.com/T... Nylon Tool Bag TOOLBAGS-NYLONTLBG-BALLTOOLBG

It is a well built bag and the reinforced bottom seems real tough.

I just don't like bags with one large pocket in the center where everything just gets thrown in.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I feel the same way as you Ninja... it seems like the perfect bag for sparkys is a myth. Way too heavy, to small for a hacksaw, not built heavy duty enough to last a year. Lets not forget to exspensive to leave alone for longer than a few minutes.


----------



## VanIsleNorth (Mar 12, 2012)

I got this bag on sale at Horsman for $18 and it's still going strong 17 months later! I would easily pay $60 to replace it. The long slim shape makes it way easier to carry on long hauls, and I can stuff almost anything in it if need be. I also work in the rain a lot, so it's nice to be able to zip up my good tools.
http://www.goclc.com/ProductDetail.aspx?sku=1574&id=39#


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

I have these two bags, one from RIDGID, and one from GREENLEE. 










Here's a front and back view of the RIDGID bag


----------



## glenng (May 13, 2012)

*Import Bag*

the made in USA bag version sells for about $100 bucks online. when i saw this at home depot, i was totally stoked with the cheap price. Well, turns out it is a made in china for what i think is specifically for HD. if you type in the product sku for this bag it is nowhere on the internet but just directs you to klein home page. still a good quality bag though, not enough pockets though. i just use it to store some of my bosch 12v tools (4 drill/drivers, reciprocating saw, laser torpedo, chargers, 2 skil pocket screwdrivers and skil cutter). overall, not bad. good for the money.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

electric ninja said:


> I own almost everything Klein. From my experience that is not a good tool bag. A friend at work had one and the top would not stand straight up like it shows in the picture. It always hangs to one side, pockets our not ideal for the trade. I hate that I cannot find a bag that accommodates the particular hand tools that an Electrician uses every day.


 
Prior to having a Veto LC I tried every other bag and bucket made. I worked the last couple years in the trade with the Veto and loved it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> I feel the same way as you Ninja... it seems like the perfect bag for sparkys is a myth. Way too heavy, to small for a hacksaw, not built heavy duty enough to last a year. Lets not forget to exspensive to leave alone for longer than a few minutes.


 

I have always had more than one bag/bucket. Each being set up for a specific task. There are tools you need all the time and others that can stay in the truck for months before you need them so I don't try and carry everything I own in one container.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Prior to having a Veto LC I tried every other bag and bucket made. I worked the last couple years in the trade with the Veto and loved it.


Just curious, what do you think about the new Veto Tec LC HVAC tool bag. I've been wanting to buy either that one or the original LC.


----------

